# Another "How to NOT launch a boat" courtesy of the Galveston Yacht Basin



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Took this Saturday at the GYB.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

"Uhhh, yeah, is this Geico?..."


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

I have drank many a beer sitting at that very ramp. Holidays are the best.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh wow, that doesn't look good at all!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Forgot to set the brake?


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

At least he remember to put the plug in the boat.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

That truck should still be running. Maybe he's just cooling the transmission down a little.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Bull Red said:


> Forgot to set the brake?


i see these photos and wonder WTH happened...


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

WOW. It never ends at a boat ramp. I still say you can sell tickets. Great entertainment value. If you have a boat, and have launched it from a ramp, you have seen the show. I never understood how something like this happens, till that day. I was in the truck, wife in the boat. She said it wouldn't come off the trailer. I backed down a tad more and then got out. 

Wife asked me "are the reverse lights supposed to be on?"

I acted like it was no big deal, but I am sure glad the brake held! LOL. When I put it in park, I guess I missed it by just a tad and it fell back into reverse.

And now I know how this happens.

Did I mention how glad I was the brake held?


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

He's having a real bad day.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Shame he got the plywood in the bed of the truck wet. Hope that stuff doesn't warp when it dries.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

"Hello tow truck guy, can you bring a snorkel and mask with you". 

Very expensive boating trip...


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

It has been years and years since I used the GYB launch. Inside the office they had a bunch of photos of launching mishaps. Wonder if they are still there? Probably lost during the hurricane.


----------



## jeridbrown (Sep 16, 2009)

I have owned a boat since I was 15, had to have my dad drag it to the water till I got my drivers license. I am now 29 and have had my share of *** was I thinking moments. I can say all of them have been me getting into too big of a hurry. At the GYB I once got in a hurry because there was a line of people behind me wanting to get there boats in the water. I forgot to take the tie down straps off of the back of the boat. Good thing the plug was in the boat and the aluminum trailer floated with the boat. It happens to the best of us, even if some wont admit it.  I am just curious how the insurance works with this situation.


----------



## Shakedown282 (Aug 15, 2010)

Over in Florida theres a bar right by the ramp in Port Canaveral. Part of thier advertising was to come have a drink and watch the ramp follies. On a busy weekend it could get very enertaining.
Really puts the pressure on them with a couple hundred people just waiting for somebody to screw up.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

The "Gallery" at "The Fishing Center" in POC. Very entertaining.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

jeridbrown said:


> I have owned a boat since I was 15, had to have my dad drag it to the water till I got my drivers license. I am now 29 and have had my share of *** was I thinking moments. I can say all of them have been me getting into too big of a hurry. At the GYB I once got in a hurry because there was a line of people behind me wanting to get there boats in the water. I forgot to take the tie down straps off of the back of the boat. Good thing the plug was in the boat and the aluminum trailer floated with the boat. It happens to the best of us, even if some wont admit it.  I am just curious how the insurance works with this situation.


LOL!
I did that once. I kept backing down the ramp, hitting the brakes and wondering why the boat wouldn't come off the trailer. :headknock

Last weekend I had pulled in beside the ramp to get my boat ready to launch when this yeahoo comes hauling arse into the ramp with 2 jet skis. He pulls down onto the ramp and then tries to get his stuff ready to launch. After several minutes of blocking the ramp he finally backs down into the water and neither ski starts. WTH did he think I was doing there? Idiot!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> The "Gallery" at "The Fishing Center" in POC. Very entertaining.


We call those the "Hyena seats" everyones pretty brutal and the laffin' get's pretty loud when someone screws up.


----------



## KRA79 (Feb 14, 2007)

"Like a good neighbor Sate Farm is there"
"With a new boat and a new truck!"


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

My oldest son when he was 8 Y/O got a standing ovation there one evening as we were launching to go night fish at the old CG station. I backed him in the water and took off to park...when I came back the kid was pulling back up to the dock to pick me up and all the people were hollering at me asking if that was my kid. I sheepishly said yes cause I thought maybe he had run into someones boat or something and they all hollered out that they had never before seen a little kid handle a boat like that. Needless to say I was very proud of the kid and his boating skills.
BTW, I meant to quote "rlw" on this post but forgot.


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=349394 
Seriously Again?


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Can't a person even launch his truck without someone wanting to take his picture. lol


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

they need a WALL OF SHAME in the baitcamp for things like this.


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

Quick, jump in the boat and blame it on the wife!........


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

at the 2010 p.o.i.n.t. drum tournament, we had some pretty bad thunderstorms come through that drove us back to the gyb. 

while we waited for the storms to pass, i sat there at the little bait stand to the north of the ramp and watched people come and go, and i must say that i was almost as entertained as if we had gotten into a nonstop day big of drum catching.

i don't take joy at laughing at other people's misfortunes, but i couldn't help myself. it was quite comical, to say the least.


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Not sure what it is about that ramp but bad lanuches there seem to be a common occurrence. Sat there one day in the truck with my buddy waiting in line to launch his boat. We sat and watched a guy back down the ramp... A guy driving the Kenner Vision 21 footer put it on the trailer.. Then killed the Merc and waved to his buddy in the truck to pull it up. Well.. The trailer bunks had glide silks (sp?) and as the boat came out of the water the trailer came out from under the boat. CRUNCH!! One brand new Kenner in need of fiberglass repair and one new owner in need of boat ramp training. 

Why not take the extra 30 seconds to hook up the bow eye? :headknock


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Reminds of the late 60's early 70's sitting at Wilson's at the jetties, drink'in beer, kick'in back watching all the fun at the boat ramp LMAO!!!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Boat ramp blunders, we all have seen them and if you own a boat you will expierence them!


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

*Texas City Dike*

Let's not stop at the GYB. You can go to the TC Dike almost any day and watch someone get in trouble by the ships going down the channel. Here's what happens: 1. Truck starts backing trailer down ramp. (2) Ship is going down channel (3) Water starts going out of ramp area (4) Guy in boat motions for his buddy to keep backing the trailer down as he has not hit the sweet spot for loading yet(5) Trailer finally deep enough (6) Captain starts to drive boat on trailer (7) Water starts coming back in (8) Truck is now halfway submerged in water and boat is going over trailer into back of truck (9) Captain is now screaming to pull forward (10) Boat is now sitting catawhompus on trailer, and metal off the trailer is now digging into gelcoat.

I try to warn people to watch out for the ship traffic, but several have told me to "Go F yourself. I was here first. I just set back and watch.


----------



## boat ninja (Oct 23, 2008)

There's a truck or two go down the ramp in Port A. every year for about the last 10 years. Have never seen any brand other than Ford. Also a friend of mine got out of his truck, left it running while filling a feeder, the truck took off backwards 'til it hit a fence, Ford again. Don't get me wrong I'm a Ford person.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Mini-x Fan said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=349394
> Seriously Again?


Green to ya Mini! :biggrin:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Good thing the winch strap held up. :help:


----------



## Shakedown282 (Aug 15, 2010)

McIII said:


> Let's not stop at the GYB. You can go to the TC Dike almost any day and watch someone get in trouble by the ships going down the channel. Here's what happens: 1. Truck starts backing trailer down ramp. (2) Ship is going down channel (3) Water starts going out of ramp area (4) Guy in boat motions for his buddy to keep backing the trailer down as he has not hit the sweet spot for loading yet(5) Trailer finally deep enough (6) Captain starts to drive boat on trailer (7) Water starts coming back in (8) Truck is now halfway submerged in water and boat is going over trailer into back of truck (9) Captain is now screaming to pull forward (10) Boat is now sitting catawhompus on trailer, and metal off the trailer is now digging into gelcoat.
> 
> I try to warn people to watch out for the ship traffic, but several have told me to "Go F yourself. I was here first. I just set back and watch.


Now that sounds like it would be fun to watch.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow, tthat's a real bad day!!!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

If anyone is in Kenai, Alaska during July, go to the Pillars and sit back and watch. If there was a ramp like that around Houston/Dallas, there would be deaths every week.


----------



## dmzap (Dec 14, 2010)

Hurts me to look at it!!


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

I feel bad but, there are a lot of people who bring their cooler and lawn chair to the boat ramp just for this. I don't think I could laugh about it (at least not where he could see me:biggrin.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

my dad had a band and one nightafter a gig he and some friends decided on going fishing they get to ramp to launch no boat it was 15miles back stuck in a ditch yes alchahol was involved.


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

He got the boat off the trailer.......SUCCESS!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I did not know FP10 drove a ford???


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

dbarham said:


> I did not know FP10 drove a ford???


Sure that ain't Mr Corn and his new boat!lol

I feel bad for the guy i've had some close call's.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

When my son was younger he would draw some attention in Mansfield driving the boat from El Jefe's around the corner to the boat ramp and putting it on the trailer. He was better than most grown ups even if he couldn't see over the console. He said someone on the patio would always ask him what he was doing when they heard the boat fire up and start backing up.He would tell them his dad is waiting on him at the ramp.He is 22 now and does not draw near the attention anymore. Hard to beat the entertainment at the Fisherman Center in POC though.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

did anyone offer to help the person, or just sit back and laugh. sad state of america imo. way too many don't get involved in lending a helping hand. at the gyb the other day watched a guy trying to unhook the saftey chain from eye of boat. had too much temsion on it. people just watching him struggle. went up and told him to crank the boat up a little to release the tension. everybody else was watching and laughing inside.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

capt. david said:


> did anyone offer to help the person, or just sit back and laugh. sad state of america imo. way too many don't get involved in lending a helping hand. at the gyb the other day watched a guy trying to unhook the saftey chain from eye of boat. had too much temsion on it. people just watching him struggle. went up and told him to crank the boat up a little to release the tension. everybody else was watching and laughing inside.


I'm with you about helping other people because people have helped me in the past.I've seen plenty of peeps let there pride get in the way.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

I tell ya.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

He was washing his truck and trailer.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

I was pretty PO'ed Sunday...we put in my buddies boat under the Kemah bridge and they were towing people that did not have a trailer. I dont have a problem with the parking tickets or towing...but when they block BOTH sides of the parking lot and prevent anyone from loading/unloading boats its pretty ridiculous. Seabrook PD was not helpful in the matter either as they basically told everyone to shut up and not to complain...even though boats were stacked 4-5 deep waiting to unload.

Does anyone thing a tow AND ticket is excessive? Or is it just me? I usually dont complain much on here...but this really ground my gears.


----------



## Shakedown282 (Aug 15, 2010)

capt. david said:


> did anyone offer to help the person, or just sit back and laugh. sad state of america imo. way too many don't get involved in lending a helping hand. at the gyb the other day watched a guy trying to unhook the saftey chain from eye of boat. had too much temsion on it. people just watching him struggle. went up and told him to crank the boat up a little to release the tension. everybody else was watching and laughing inside.


 After looking at the picture Im not not sure what you could do to help the guy unless you wanted to give him your shoulder to cry on.


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

swifty said:


> Green to ya Mini! :biggrin:


 Thanks Man! :smile:


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

24Buds said:


> WOW. It never ends at a boat ramp. I still say you can sell tickets. Great entertainment value. If you have a boat, and have launched it from a ramp, you have seen the show. I never understood how something like this happens, till that day. I was in the truck, wife in the boat. She said it wouldn't come off the trailer. I backed down a tad more and then got out.
> 
> Wife asked me "are the reverse lights supposed to be on?"
> 
> ...


LOL...I bet you were glad that brake held!!! :dance:


----------



## dtso325 (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks like the boat is still tied to the trailer strap!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Threads like this make me miss my boat less and less.... (-:**


----------



## gotfish81 (Mar 1, 2011)

Surely his wife was driving?? Those are always the best scenario's for conversation! A frosty one does help. That original old ramp has eaten many trailers! High tides..... :texasflag


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Don't you just hate it when some guy blocks the ramp and leaves his vehicle?


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

wow that sux...


----------



## hitch202 (May 12, 2011)

nothing looks ruined yet...


----------



## fish-r-ride (Jan 5, 2009)

And the Ford commercials claim Chevy's sink LIKE A ROCK!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

McIII said:


> Let's not stop at the GYB. You can go to the TC Dike almost any day and watch someone get in trouble by the ships going down the channel. Here's what happens: 1. Truck starts backing trailer down ramp. (2) Ship is going down channel (3) Water starts going out of ramp area (4) Guy in boat motions for his buddy to keep backing the trailer down as he has not hit the sweet spot for loading yet(5) Trailer finally deep enough (6) Captain starts to drive boat on trailer (7) Water starts coming back in (8) Truck is now halfway submerged in water and boat is going over trailer into back of truck (9) Captain is now screaming to pull forward (10) Boat is now sitting catawhompus on trailer, and metal off the trailer is now digging into gelcoat.
> 
> I try to warn people to watch out for the ship traffic, but several have told me to "Go F yourself. I was here first. I just set back and watch.


back in the summer of the 10th grade, i worked out at the end of the dike at rehm's bait camp right next to the t.c. dike marina. both are long gone now, but at the bait camp, we had a big strap machine on wheels that would lift boats off of trailers and put them in the water for $5.

everyday, either before putting their boat in the water, or immediately after putting their boat in, i was warning people about the potential wake damage from their boat being banged up against the bulkhead from ships passing down the houston ship channel, but almost everyday, there were naturally some people who just wouldn't listen. imagine that.

if you were one of them way back then who got his boat all cracked up when it got slammed into the bulkhead, you can't say i didn't try to warn you.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

The boat ramp can be very slippery. Boat ramp should have ridges/bumps running across it to provide traction to trailer and vehicle. On a typical weekend, you always have a chance to make a $10K video at a busy boat ramp.


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

My ex was the dispatcher at TPWD awhile back, she got a call one time about a man who who launched his boat and trailer, he even went through the trouble to unchain the trailer, the boat and trailer actually stayed attached and were able to be towed back to the ramp, lol, smart folks out there....


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> back in the summer of the 10th grade, i worked out at the end of the dike at rehm's bait camp right next to the t.c. dike marina. both are long gone now, but at the bait camp, we had a big strap machine on wheels that would lift boats off of trailers and put them in the water for $5.
> 
> everyday, either before putting their boat in the water, or immediately after putting their boat in, i was warning people about the potential wake damage from their boat being banged up against the bulkhead from ships passing down the houston ship channel, but almost everyday, there were naturally some people who just wouldn't listen. imagine that.
> 
> if you were one of them way back then who got his boat all cracked up when it got slammed into the bulkhead, you can't say i didn't try to warn you.


Yeah, I saw that happen more than once. I told many people to hold the bow and stern away from those bulkheads when I would see the ship wake approaching, and most just sat in the boat with someone on the concrete holding a slack rope. The whole boat would come up ~2', and then slam down on the bulkheads - at the least, some seriously bad gouges, and most times, busted fiberglass, and probably those that rode the boat needed a change of drawers.

Never could understand not wanting to protect your boat either.


----------

